
New in Chrome 66 - rbanffy
https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2018/04/nic66
======
aerovistae
I went to msnbc to confirm that autoplaying content was blocked...only to find
that the video is set to start playing when you scroll the page, as well.
Jesus.

~~~
JoshMnem
uMatrix should fix that.

[https://github.com/gorhill/uMatrix](https://github.com/gorhill/uMatrix)

~~~
gcb0
the web is really painfull without umatrix, but everyone so far failed to make
a decent ui for firefox mobile :(

~~~
craftyguy
The new FF UI on mobile (Android at least) is pretty decent once they got rid
of the stupid tab bar at the top.

------
ggregoire
And

\- What's New In DevTools (Chrome 66):
[https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2018/02/devtools](https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2018/02/devtools)

\- What's New In DevTools (Chrome 67):
[https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2018/04/devtools](https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2018/04/devtools)

~~~
kaycebasques
That's me! Questions / feedback welcome

~~~
LethargicStud
Thanks for all the great work on dev-tools. I recently started developing a
chrome extension and found that not all of the great standard functionality
was present. Here were some of the main pain points:

\- debugger; statements do not work for me

\- When right clicking the extension and clicking _Inspect Popup_ , the first
few network requests are not reported in the network tab (seems that it starts
recording _after_ the extension opens)

\- It took a very long time for me to figure out that cookies were not being
set due to this permission:
([https://developer.chrome.com/extensions/declare_permissions](https://developer.chrome.com/extensions/declare_permissions))

\- Hot-reloading extension code would be extremely nice

Even just extra documentation on dev-tools with extensions or tips/tricks for
debugging extensions would be excellent - I haven't been able to find much in
the way of docs. Keep doing the excellent work you're doing, just thought I'd
give some suggestions :)

~~~
kaycebasques
Learning more about Extensions is one of my nagging TODOs. I'll see if our
Extensions writer is up for the task, otherwise I'll take a crack at it this
quarter. Thanks for the specific feedback.

------
Promarged
It seems the new Clipboard API requires explicit permission (video on [0]),
that's not going to increase adoption I suppose.

[0]:
[https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2018/03/clipboarda...](https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2018/03/clipboardapi)

~~~
frgewut
Reading from clipboard without explicit permissions would be a severe security
issue.

~~~
therealmarv
tell that Android users... [https://www.xda-developers.com/stop-apps-reading-
android-cli...](https://www.xda-developers.com/stop-apps-reading-android-
clipboard/)

------
therealmarv
New is the Symantec PKI blocking. There are still plenty websites which did
not renewed their outdated Symantec certificates.

~~~
ControlledBurn
Sounds like this might be the kick in the ass they need to get new certs

~~~
jug
Yup. I updated it for one our web services today, haha. But it was really my
mistake. I had received the new cert soon after Google's advisory. :p Consider
ass kicked, and lesson learnt to do these things right away, when I earlier
today received a mail from a colleague alerting me of Chrome 66 going
stable...

------
sccxy
Bottom bar on Android is gone. It is so hard to get used to top bar again.

~~~
madspindel
I am missing bottom bar since I stopped using Windows Phone :(

------
netzone
jQuery becomes less needed by the second, unless you want compatibility with
other and older browsers, which is almost a given. :)

------
lizhang
Are changes like CSS typed objects a new web standard or Chromium
independently making decisions? Can we expect safari/firefox/ie to support
this soon or is this only useful if my entire userbase uses chrome?

edit: found the spec [https://www.w3.org/TR/css-typed-
om-1/](https://www.w3.org/TR/css-typed-om-1/) so I think it's reasonable to
expect parity from other vendors eventually

------
jbob2000
> Typed OM landed in Chrome 66 and is being implemented in Firefox. Edge has
> shown signs of support, but has yet to add it to their platform dashboard.

Sigh. What happened to standards? This entire update is a bucket of changes
that nobody can use because IE, Firefox, Safari, and mobile are not even close
to implementing them.

~~~
kbenson
A google search for "firefox attributeStyleMap" yielded little _info_ about
the state of this, but one of the results was a specific commit at a mercurial
repository at Mozilla[1], and it seems to be a patch to add this. So perhaps
it's much closer than you think?

Edit: Actually, I wasn't paying too much attention to the commit initially.
Apparently it's not implementing attributeStyleMap, it's using it as if it
exists, so I suppose it's already implemented in this branch, or this is a
test in anticipation of it.

1: [https://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-
central/changeset/f4e33c42faa...](https://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-
central/changeset/f4e33c42faa7)

~~~
tialaramex
No, you've linked a merge commit, which is merging a bunch of stuff.

One of the things it merges is BZ # 1442425 which is landing a newer version
of the W3C's set of web platform tests, seen here testing the Typed OM feature
you are interested in:

[https://github.com/w3c/web-platform-
tests/tree/master/css/cs...](https://github.com/w3c/web-platform-
tests/tree/master/css/css-typed-om)

So, this actually tells you nothing about whether Firefox is interested in
implementing this or plans to do so.

~~~
kbenson
Hmm, so what is the status of this W3C _draft_ [1] (which they say
specifically does not imply endorsement), if the W3C is putting a test for it
in one of their test suites? Or do Chrome/Chrome devs get commit bits? Or
maybe one of the purposes of this is to serve as a way for browsers to
coordinate on implementations even _before_ it's become a standard? (It's
obviously a way to coordinate on things that _are_ a standard).

1: [https://www.w3.org/TR/css-typed-om-1/](https://www.w3.org/TR/css-typed-
om-1/)

